# 16 new reptile and amphibian species discovered in Vietnam



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

01/06/2005 -- 11:32(GMT+7) 

Ha Noi (VNA) - Viet Nam's Institute for Ecology and Biological Resources has announced 16 species of reptiles and amphibians found for the first time in Viet Nam.

The announcement was made following joint research conducted by the institute, the Biological Institute of Saint Petersburg (Russia), the American Natural History Museum and the World Wildlife Fund.

The newly-discovered species include 14 frog species with scientific names Rana trankieni Orlov, Rana bacboensis, Rana daorum Bain, Rana hmongorum, Rana morafkai, Rana banaorum, Rana megatympanum, Rana iriodes Bain, Rana tabaca Bain, Chirixalus anajevae, Philautus supercorrnutus, Mirohyla marmorata, Microhyla pulverata, and Microhyla nanapollexa. 

A new species of snake named Trimeresurus truongsonensis and a chameleon called orlov Bronchocela orlovi were also listed.

These species mainly live in Son La, Lao Cai and Ha Giang provinces (in the north); Nghe An, Ha Tinh, Thua Thien-Hue, Quang Binh and Quang Nam provinces (in the centre); and Gia Lai province (central highlands).-Enditem

Shame there is no pictures


----------

